# Anti-paladin's dinner party



## HareBrain (Jan 17, 2022)

My sister found this fantasy feast scene when clearing out a wardrobe in her house. I must have painted it when first excited by role playing games in my late teens. I can barely recall doing it at all, and we had no idea why my sister had it. I thought it was worth putting up here. I like the two tiny goblins (which look as if they might have been influenced by those in Tolkien's _Father Christmas Letters_) trying to haul away a slab of ham as the minotaur "carves" it with his axe.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 17, 2022)

It does look a lot like the artwork for early D&D books. I really like the use of perspective and the reflected lights!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jan 17, 2022)

That's very disturbing, but very cool. The detail work is wonderful - the grain at the ends of the table's wooden beams, the unique surface details of each of the flooring tiles (which gives many of them a sort of 3D feel). It's a busy, but interesting for being busy, work. The quality of the drawing seems very good for a teen.

Did you ever consider becoming a visual artist, HB, or was this just for fun?

Perhaps your sister had it because it was causing nightmares at home?


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 17, 2022)

Cat's Cradle said:


> It's a busy, but interesting for being busy, work.


This is what surprises me now, that I had that level of patience. I guess that's youthful enthusiasm for you (and possibly lack of internet). Another of my favourite bits of detail is that the goblin being strangled for stealing the manticore's chicken drumstick has raised his stool on a pile of books, the topmost of which is the Bible!



Cat's Cradle said:


> Did you ever consider becoming a visual artist, HB


No. My art teacher wanted me to pursue it, but I couldn't think what I wanted to do with it apart from fun stuff like this. Halfway through my accountancy training contract, I got very unhappy with my career decision and wanted to jump ship and take an art course, but my sister persuaded me to finish the contract first. By the time I had, I was starting to write.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 17, 2022)

Is it watercolour? I occasionally think of trying to get better at drawing, and then I remember that painting miniatures is much easier.


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 17, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> Is it watercolour? I occasionally think of trying to get better at drawing, and then I remember that painting miniatures is much easier.


It is watercolour. I used to love painting miniatures too. Not long ago I rescued some from a box in the cellar and put them on display.


----------



## Dan Jones (Jan 28, 2022)

That's wonderful, HB. Have you posted other pieces you've done?


----------



## HareBrain (Jan 28, 2022)

Dan Jones said:


> Have you posted other pieces you've done?


I think I put this one up somewhere, but can't remember where. (Why yes, the fact that the horsehair crest is blowing in the wind and the smoke is rising vertically *is* deliberate, ahem.)


----------



## Judderman (Jan 30, 2022)

Fantastic work! Love the chaotic feast. Also great detail in the second painting too, including the frame. Worthy of a skilled professional.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Feb 7, 2022)

How am I just hearing about your artery now?! I love it! And to think you asked me for help on the book cover…

Really very impressive. Do you do tench?


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 7, 2022)

Phyrebrat said:


> How am I just hearing about your artery now?


BECAUSE YOU DON'T USE "NEW POSTS"!!!!!!!

Ha, that brick wall really took a beating from my head this time.



Phyrebrat said:


> Do you do tench?


The Guild of Tench Artists is extremely protective.


----------

